

Sony OLED TV - davo11
http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&categoryId=8198552921644539854

======
erso
11". Bit small for a TV.

